# Goose w/garlic,onion,and sage stuffing



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

1/4 cup unsalted butter
2 small onions chopped
2 celery stalks diced
5 garlic cloves chopped
1 14 oz package herbed stuffing mix
5 1/2 tblsp of rubbed or ground sage
3/4 tsp of salt
1/2 tsp dried oregano, crumbled
1/2 tsp dried thyme, crumbled
1/2 tsp of pepper
1/2 tsp of italian seasoning
2 eggs beaten to blend
1 cup chickemn stock or broth
1 12-14 lb goose, fat removed
1 lemon, halved
3 slices of bacon

FOR STUFFING

Melt butter in heavy large skillet over medium heat. Add onions, cellery and garlic and saute intil soft about 8 mins. Cmbine stuffing mixture, sage, salt, oregano, thyme, pepper and italian seasoning in large bowl. Stir in onion mixture and eggs. Add stock and mix well. 

FOR GOOSE:

Preheat oven to 450 degs. Rinse goose insie and out and pat dry. Rub with lemon inside and out. Season with slat and pepper inside and out. Fill main cavity and neck cavity loosely with stuffing. Place any remaining stuffing in small buttered baking dish and cover with foil. Run fingers between breast meat and skin to loosen skin. Place bacon slices under breast skin. Wrap goose in cheese cloth. Place goose on rack and set into large roasting pan. Roast goose for 30 mins and reduce to 350 degs and roast until meat thermometer inserted into thickest part to thigh reads 180 degs, basting every 20 mins with pan juices, about 1hr and 20 mins. Place stuffing in covered dish in over during the last 40 mins. Remove cheese cloth. 

Serve witrh wild rice and mushrooms


----------

